# Changes to point charts for 2010



## dvc_john (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks like major changes are coming to the 2010 point charts!

Looks like across the board increases for weekdays, and decreases for weekends for all resorts.

The had posted the new charts on the dvc website, but have since removed them. And they had a banner announcing the changes, but that too apparently has been removed.

While they have the right to change the charts, I'm not happy about the lack of notice. This is getting all too common IMO!

Stay tuned!


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 22, 2009)

They still haven't reposted the new 2010 point charts. Don't know if this is an indication of a change of plans, a technical problem, or if the previously posted charts were incorrect.

In any case, for those interested, someone at the disboards managed to save copies of the new charts before they were removed, and you can view them over there is you wish.

as an example: 
OKW 1br Adventure weeknight was 16, now 19
OKW 1br Adventure weekend was 40, now 32
OKW 1br Dream weeknight was 20, now 24
OKW 1br Dream weekend was 48, now 40

Of course, since they have been removed, who knows what will happen. They have been notoriously slow in notifying members of changes lately. Members may begin making reservations that start in 2010 in just 10 days, and they may begin making reservations that contain a January date in just 4 days (a 7-day reservation beginning Dec 26 will include January 1, and may be made on Jan 26).


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 22, 2009)

yep - i think this is the first real change in the pt charts in 15 years.  

probably needed to be done, but given the upheavals in the economy, it's an interesting time to be imposing drastic changes on the DVC owners.  this might further increase the number of resales on the market...it'll be interesting to see how ROFR holds up if that happens.


----------



## capjak (Jan 22, 2009)

The Good:

-Weekends will be Cheaper, LESS points
-No change to total points (they can't there are only a certain number of points (total) sold 
 

The BAD:

-Higher Sunday-Thursday MORE points
-Less Availability on Weekends as local/drive to DVC people will be more apt to stay there now 

The Ugly:

Some Week Long stays are higher now and if you bought based on a week stay at a certain resort during a certain time you may not have enough points now.....


----------



## Carl D (Jan 22, 2009)

It never made complete sense to me to have weekends at double points. I'm saying this because the cash price is the same for weekends vs weekdays.
If it was really just to deter people from going for long weekends, than it would stand to reason that the cash prices would also be more for weekends.


----------



## capjak (Jan 22, 2009)

Carl D said:


> It never made complete sense to me to have weekends at double points. I'm saying this because the cash price is the same for weekends vs weekdays.
> If it was really just to deter people from going for long weekends, than it would stand to reason that the cash prices would also be more for weekends.



Not sure what DVC reason is for increase in points for weekends, but I would venture to guess that it does make people think twice about using points on weekends...esp Florida AP holders that are close by and could take up valuable "point inventory" cash is a different allocation of rooms


----------



## Carl D (Jan 22, 2009)

capjak said:


> Not sure what DVC reason is for increase in points for weekends, but I would venture to guess that it does make people think twice about using points on weekends...esp Florida AP holders that are close by and could take up valuable "point inventory" cash is a different allocation of rooms


True, but my point is all the rooms on WDW property, not just DVC, have a weekend rack rate equal to a weekday rack rate.
If there were truly a problem with weekend travelers, the weekend cash price of all Disney hotels would need to be more than the weekday price.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 22, 2009)

From the member website:

"On January 21 a version of the 2010 Vacation Point Charts was incorrectly posted. An updated version will be made available within the next week. Members with valid email addresses on record will receive an email when the new charts are available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused."

If they are going to change the charts for 2010, they need to do it by Monday January 26th, as that's the first day anyone can book Jan 1, 2010. (A 7-day reservation for Dec 26, 2009 would include Jan 1, 2010, and can be booked Jan 26, 2009.)


----------



## icydog (Jan 29, 2009)

*Anything new on this?*

Anything new on the point charts. I always was amazed that it cost more in points to stay on weekend nights at OKW than at the other newer resorts. For those of us who rent our points out this could be a real welcome change. Most folks want to stay a week. Before I had to ask them to book the weeknights with me and then the weekends through Disney. I never wanted to take advantage for people since I knew weekends were cheaper on the Disney Website even without a discount. Now if they make the weekdays and weekend days more equitable we can rent out full weeks. Also, we like to stay for full weeks as well. Now maybe we'll be able to. Of course they must add to one pile and take away from another pile to keep things equitable and even. it's in our contracts. They cannot change the total points at any DVC resort. This is the first major change in the 16 years we've owned. . In the first year (we joined the second year) they did a minor adjustment to the point chart but this seems to be a major, and well needed, change.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 29, 2009)

The point charts have been officially posted on the DVCmember website. Overall, I think its a wash. If you stayed for 7 days, you will not see much for a difference up or down. 

A lot of my trips are long weekends that usually straddle a weekend. So, I actually end up saving points. I booked my New Year's Eve rooms this week and it cost 36 points less then before the change.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 29, 2009)

Our Thanksgiving week trip stayed the same! 

Ran the numbers on our Thurs-Mon MLK weekend trip at BWV will be 18 pts less.

VB premier season saw a big bump in weekday points(Sun-Thurs now 270 vs 225) but for the full week it only went up 3 points.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 30, 2009)

Examples of losers: Sun-Thurs stays, 12 night stays with 1 weekend

Example of winners: Weekend stays, 9 night stays with 2 weekends

Example of not much change: 7 day stays


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 30, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> Examples of losers: Sun-Thurs stays, 12 night stays with 1 weekend
> 
> Example of winners: Weekend stays, 9 night stays with 2 weekends
> 
> Example of not much change: 7 day stays



You own at nine of the DVC resorts?


----------



## SDKath (Jan 30, 2009)

It got cheaper for me.  I am like you, straddling weekends   

Katherine


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 1, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> You own at nine of the DVC resorts?



Yes, I own points at 9 DVC resorts. If I'm lucky, they'll sell out Grand Californian before I have a chance to buy in.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 1, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> Yes, I own points at 9 DVC resorts. If I'm lucky, they'll sell out Grand Californian before I have a chance to buy in.


 
Are you on the other DVC boards? I don't recall seeing DVC_John but here on Tug. And not many own at all of the DVC resorts.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! Why would they do that?! That's horrible.  Now that means I have to research more when renting DVC resort from members...


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 10, 2009)

saw this note as an explanation for the change

http://www.timesharesdaily.com/inde...sney-Timeshare-Restructure-Points-System.html


from the link



> Until recently, the Disney timeshare required points were twice as many for weekend accommodations. The redistribution has triggered greater demand for accommodations from Monday through Thursday.
> 
> With the changes, weekday stays count for just about as much as weekend stays. According to Florida State law, a timeshare company can do this type of reallocation as long as the total number of timeshare points required for a timeshare week at the property stays the same.


----------

